# Resetti - #5 most annoying character of all time?



## Jeremy (Feb 19, 2008)

> #5.
> Mr. Resetti from Animal Crossing
> 
> 
> ...


 http://www.cracked.com/article_15902_15-mo...reat-games.html

It's a dirty job, but someone's gotta do it  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## SL92 (Feb 19, 2008)

LOL, I read through that list. I agree with most of them, too.


----------



## Micah (Feb 19, 2008)

I disagree with #3. Waluigi's awesome!!!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2008)

Well there's a surprise.


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 19, 2008)

Ahahaha, number one was the most true though. I always tried to shoot that dang dog...


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 19, 2008)

The dog shouldn't even be on the list <.<

I love him <3  (or her?)


----------



## Kyle (Feb 19, 2008)

How did Magikarp not make it!?!?


----------



## ƒish (Feb 20, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> I disagree with #3. Waluigi's awesome!!!


 No, they hit the nail right on the head with that one.

"_When they were developing Mario Tennis, Wario needed a doubles partner. So they chose between two alternatives: Either dig into the Mario archives and bring back another classic villain, like they did with Birdo and Shy Guy, or put 'Wa' in front of 'Luigi' and create the biggest piece of *CEN-2.0-SORD* character of all time. Sadly, they chose the latter and the abomination known as Waluigi was born._"


I honestly couldn't've put it better myself.


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Feb 23, 2008)

IMO Baby Mario shoulda been #1.

I hate his scream. Hate hate hate hate.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank god Tails is on this.


----------



## krazybrawler104 (Mar 4, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> How did Magikarp not make it!?!?


 I agree, Magikarp was really annoying...


----------



## Merlin. (Mar 6, 2008)

Baby Wario is much worse than Mario...


----------

